# Dynamisches übertragen von Stubs



## egosum (13. Okt 2004)

Obwohl auch das dynamische Übertragen von Stubs leicht möglich wäre, haben wir es hier aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit nicht realisiert. 

Heyho,

diesen Satz habe ich bereits auf drei verschiedenen Seiten im Internet gelesen. Ich brauche aber gerade ein Beispiel, bei dem das RemoteInterface dynamisch vom Server des Programms, das sich in der Registry eingeklinkt hat, zum Programm, das sich das Remote-Object mit Naming.lookup aus der Registry rausholt, übertragen wird, damit das Casting vom Remote zum abgeleiteten Interface funktioniert. Hat einer so ein Beispiel, oder weiss jemand, wo ich die Erläuterungen im Netz finde?

Danke egosum


----------



## foobar (13. Okt 2004)

Google ist den Freund 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/rmi/codebase.html


----------



## egosum (15. Okt 2004)

Hallo RMI-Fangemeinde und foobar,

Danke für den Tipp mit dem codebase, aber

die verschiedenen Services haben unterschiedliche codebases 
und sind bei beiden gesetzt, um sich überhaupt bei der registry  
anmelden zu können. Da ich nicht genau weiss, wo sich
der Service aufhält, kenne ich seinen codebase nicht (oder 
kann man das zur Laufzeit in Erfahrung bringen?)
Kann man den codebase auch falsch anwenden?

mit Hoffnung auf Hilfe 

Gruss egosum


----------

